# Summer



## PLSAP (Jun 5, 2017)

What are some ECNL teams doing over the summer season? I'm interested to see what some teams are doing considering the movement going on right now


----------



## packmule (Jun 5, 2017)

That would depend on the age group and if they are playing in the National Playoffs or a showcase in Illinois. @PLSAP can you give an age group you are specifically asking about? Or are you asking what tournaments ENCL teams are playing in before the season starts against in Fall?


----------



## PLSAP (Jun 6, 2017)

packmule said:


> That would depend on the age group and if they are playing in the National Playoffs or a showcase in Illinois. @PLSAP can you give an age group you are specifically asking about? Or are you asking what tournaments ENCL teams are playing in before the season starts against in Fall?


I just meant in a general sense, not really looking at a specific age group. Just wanting to hear from others (if this team is going to playoffs, this team is playing in this tournament, this team lost a couple girls so we're doing this, etc)


----------



## GoWest (Jun 6, 2017)

DD's team is training for three - four days for next couple of weeks then probably only once or twice week through the end of June trying to work in new players for next seasons roster. In July probably take a week or two off then back at it again before Silverlakes or Surf.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 7, 2017)

After tonight we are done till Aug 7. Will be in the Surf Cup. 

Coach has a fitness program for the girls he wants them to follow. 

Many like my daughter will be doing camps, etc. to improve and keep in shape.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 7, 2017)

.


Desert Hound said:


> After tonight we are done till Aug 7. Will be in the Surf Cup.
> 
> Coach has a fitness program for the girls he wants them to follow.
> 
> Many like my daughter will be doing camps, etc. to improve and keep in shape.


I meant to say Blues Cup...not Surf.


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 8, 2017)

Desert Hound said:


> After tonight we are done till Aug 7. Will be in the Surf Cup.
> 
> Coach has a fitness program for the girls he wants them to follow.
> 
> Many like my daughter will be doing camps, etc. to improve and keep in shape.


 I wish. Early morning...late evening practices for us here.


----------



## PLSAP (Jun 8, 2017)

shales1002 said:


> I wish. Early morning...late evening practices for us here.


2 a days??


----------



## meatsweats (Jun 8, 2017)

shales1002 said:


> I wish. Early morning...late evening practices for us here.


Why??


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 8, 2017)

meatsweats said:


> Why??


It's Vegas and we need to beat the heat. We go either early in the morning 7am or late in the evening 7pm. Not two practices a day. I guess I forgot a word  .


----------

